
Posty – A comprehensive, modern Postfix and Dovecot administration tool - yankcrime
http://www.posty-soft.org
======
aaronem
What problem does this solve? And does it do so without introducing a half
dozen more?

~~~
xs
I'm not 100% sure yet, but I'm 100% excited about this. Problems today is that
Google/Yahoo/MS have all given the government backdoor access to your email if
you have those providers. This application solves that by having you host your
own email service. Deploying postfix + dovecot with multi domain usage and
multi alias capabilities is hard! They did all that work for you. I'm not sure
how the client works yet or if you're supposed to make your own front end to
this using the API from Posty. Either way I'm excited to try it out in hopes
to move my email out of the hands of big companies and into my own hands.

~~~
doragcoder
Exactly. This makes it a bit easier to run your own stable mail server.

~~~
aaronem
It looks to me like adding more complexity than it relieves, and I'd worry
about the security implications besides.

------
0x006A
Whats that gibberish after Library usage examples at [http://www.posty-
soft.org/doc_client.html](http://www.posty-soft.org/doc_client.html)

------
chicobico
Go to the github repo
[https://github.com/iaddict/posty_client](https://github.com/iaddict/posty_client)

------
dz0ny
On github: [https://github.com/posty](https://github.com/posty)

Site isn't loading atm...

------
nfoz
This looks fantastic; self-hosted email is too hard. Can't wait to try it...

------
mrmondo
I'm really not sure how I feel about those huge square tiles

